# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  موعظة

## حمدونة

قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ وَاسِعٍ: (( لَوْ رَأَيْتُمْ رَجُلًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ يَبْكِي، أَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْجَبُونَ ؟ قَالُوا: بَلَى. قَالَ: فَأَعْجَبُ مِنْهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا رَجُلٌ يَضْحَكُ، وَلَا يَدْرِي إِلَى مَا يَصِيرُ !! )).

----------


## هويدامحمد

(لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ، ولبكيتم كثيرا)
هذا الحديث من الأحاديث العظيمة الجليلة التي تكسو القلوب انكسارا بين يدي الله ، واعترافا بالفقر إليه ، ورجاء رحمته وعفوه وإحسانه ، فالأمر خطير جد خطير ، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول : (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ. يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ) الحج/1-2 . 
هذا الحديث رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه عن عائشة وأبي هريرة وأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنهم ، وكذا رواه الإمام مسلم وغيره ، وذلك في أحاديث عدة ، ترد بمناسبات مختلفة، وسياقات متعددة ، كلها تتضمن هذه الجملة العظيمة : (لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا أَعْلَمُ لَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلًا وَلبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا) .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
"والمراد بالعلم هنا ما يتعلق بعظمة الله ، وانتقامه ممَّن يعصيه ، والأهوال التي تقع عند النزع ، والموت ، وفي القبر ، ويوم القيامة ، ومناسبة كثرة البكاء وقلة الضحك في هذا المقام واضحة ، والمراد به التخويف" انتهى .
"فتح الباري" (11/319) .
وقال النووي رحمه الله :
"لو رأيتم ما رأيتُ ، وعلمتم ما علمت مما رأيته اليوم وقبل اليوم لأشفقتم إشفاقا بليغا ، ولقلَّ ضحككم وكثر بكاؤكم" انتهى .
"شرح مسلم" (15/112) .
وقال القرطبي رحمه الله :
"وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا ) : يعني ما يعلم هو من أمور الآخرة وشدة أهوالها ، ومما أعد في النار من عذابها وأنكالها ، ومما أعد في الجنة من نعيمها وثوابها ، فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كان رأى كل ذلك مشاهدة وتحقيقا ، ولذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم متواصل الأحزان ، قليل الضحك ، جُلُّه التبسم" انتهى .
"المفهم" (2/557) .
وقال المناوي رحمه الله :
"(لو تعلمون ما أعلم) أي : من عظم انتقام الله من أهل الجرائم وأهوال القيامة وأحوالها ما علمته لما ضحكتم أصلا ، المعبر عنه بقوله (لضحكتم قليلا) إذ القليل بمعنى العديم على ما يقتضيه السياق ، لأن (لو) حرف امتناع لامتناع" انتهى . 
"فيض القدير" (5/402) . 
ومن أعظم سياقات هذا الحديث ما رواه الترمذي (2312) عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ وَأَسْمَعُ مَا لَا تَسْمَعُونَ ، أَطَّتْ السَّمَاءُ وَحُقَّ لَهَا أَنْ تَئِطَّ ، مَا فِيهَا مَوْضِعُ أَرْبَعِ أَصَابِعَ إِلَّا وَمَلَكٌ وَاضِعٌ جَبْهَتَهُ سَاجِدًا لِلَّهِ ، وَاللَّهِ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا أَعْلَمُ لَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلًا ، وَلَبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا ، وَمَا تَلَذَّذْتُمْ بِالنِّسَاءِ عَلَى الْفُرُشِ ، وَلَخَرَجْتُمْ إِلَى الصُّعُدَاتِ تَجْأَرُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ) وحسنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1722)

----------


## فجر الأقصى

الله المستعان ..

----------

